# Important Bronze Age finds discovered by "sheer luck"



## Talysia (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm always fascinated when stories like this emerge.  It's like adding another facet to our history that we've apparently forgotten.  The fact that a novice found such an important haul makes it all the more apparent that there is still a lot out there that we haven't found yet.

BBC NEWS | UK | Novice tells of Bronze Age find


----------



## mosaix (Apr 24, 2007)

It's interesting that a novice found it. I suppose an 'expert' rejects loads of places as 'unlikely' whereas a novice just lookks anywhere including the unlikely places and some of them are bound to turn up trumps.

I seem to remember that a guy went out on boxing day with his Christmas present of a metal detector and discovered a Roman buried gold coin hord at the first time of asking.


----------



## j d worthington (Apr 24, 2007)

Very neat! Thanks, Talysia!


----------

